# Perfect weather for Flounder Gigging



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/6/2017*
I had the Steven Y. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with South winds at 5mph and very low tide levels. With light winds all day today, and very little tide movement this evening, the water was about as clear as it ever gets. We got off to a late start tonight, leaving the dock at 9pm. We got on the fish fast tonight, working deeper sandbars far from shore, and open water oyster reefs. Water was so clear, that we gigged several fish in 3-4' of water. The calm conditions tonight allowed me to look at areas that rarely get gigged under normal weather conditions, and allowed us to be picky about the size of fish we were gigging. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:30pm (1 hour of gigging). The fish were very nice size tonight, and fat, ranging from 16-19".

*Upcoming open dates:*
*April: 10, 12, 17-20, 23-27
May: 1-4, 7-11, 13-15, 17, 18, 22-24, 29, 31.*

I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I am already booked.* I have a prime "late trip" slot open for tonight (Friday 4/7), please call me ASAP if you want to book...*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*More wind tonight*

*4/7/2017*
I had the Jason F. group of 3 onboard. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10-20mph and very low tide levels. We got on the fish fast tonight, gigging 10 in the first hour. After that, things slowed down, with falling tide making the fish vacate the flats. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 10:45pm. (2 hours 30 minutes of gigging).

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Very windy tonight*

*4/8/2017*
I had the Bill S. group onboard tonight, including his two 8 year old twin grandsons visiting from New Jersey. Conditions were poor, with 20-30mph South wind and very low tide levels. Clear water was hard to find tonight, but we managed a few fish near protected coves over hard sand bottom and holding far from shore. The kids were tired from a long day and getting cold, so they decided to cut the trip short at 9:30pm (1 hour of gigging) We ended with 7 nice flounder, and the boys had a great time gigging the majority of the fish themselves. Good memories for sure...

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------

